# Aquascaping chat tank for 5/12/05



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Aquascaping chat tank for 5/12/05 - StrungOut*

This is the first aquascape of the recently revamped Thursday Night Plant Club chats. It belongs to StrungOut.

Please take some notes on the pictures below. Some things to think about:

- First impression

- Likes, Dislikes.

- Health of plants.

- Etc

Jot down 4-6 sentences to share with everyone in a round robin-style chat.

Thursday 10PM eastern. GMT 2 AM.

This thread is locked; we would appreciate not making comments about the aquascape until after the chat. A log will be posted and the thread opened for general discussion.


----------

